

MentalFaces.com - my for-fun project - AlexTheFounder

As a side project of my side project I've released http://mentalfaces.com. Not to offend  DropBox and others BIG boys. I was just a bit tired with my main work and used this technique of relaxing by doing a completely different thing. Enjoy. Or reject.
======
brianlash
Neat. Why would this offend DropBox?

